# how much can the s4 6 speed tranny handle



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

what is a safe whp for a 6 speed tranny in a 2001 s4


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: how much can the s4 6 speed tranny handle (D-dubzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-dubzz* »_what is a safe whp for a 6 speed tranny in a 2001 s4

That is a complicated question... First off, torque kills transmissions... It all depends on how the power builds, what kind of driving the car is seeing, how you launch it, etc., etc.
There are cars running 700, 800 whp, close to that in Tq. on stock transmissions... It all depends on the variables.
Before you worry about the transmission, worry about your block.
What are you planning on running?


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

im plannigng on doing about 450 to the wheels it can handle this


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (D-dubzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-dubzz* »_im plannigng on doing about 450 to the wheels it can handle this

haha... 450... yes, you are fine. I plan on putting down well over 600 on mine...


----------



## Layza4STi (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (bigturboVR6)*

You say weary about the block first, from my understanding is the block is pretty much bullet proof, compared to the tranny. What about going stage 3+? stock tranny and block, is that ok??


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Layza4STi)*

Yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tranny and block are fine for 3+.


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

How much can the stock clutch hold? Under normal driving conditions how many miles (roughly) can one expect the stock clutch to last? (I'm looking at a 90k mile car on the original clutch. It drove well but I want to know what to expect in the near future. I have no problem changing/upgrading but I would like to try and get another 10k out of it if I can. Is there a walk through to change the clutch?)
Thanks


----------

